# Tuxedo the Free Roaming Cat



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

She isn’t my cat, she isn’t a stray, she’s just someone’s free roaming cat. She is fat, has short limps. She’s a fighter, guards her territory well. She’s human friendly, but unfriendly towards her own kind. She’s super vocal, have a very loud meow. She has such good memory. She’s a tuxedo that both hubby and myself like very much. Used to wish I can abduct her but no longer since I am very sure she won’t be able to get along with ET.

She’s a free roaming cat that I had been feeding for nearly 2years. She lives just the opposite block of flats, separated by a busy carpark, where I used to feed the strays. She loved Solidgold Indigo Moon and the canned fish I fed the strays, so she will cross the busy carpark to where I feed the other strays, only to be chased away by all the other strays at this block. During the commotion, she will dash across the busy carpark.

In view of the many dangers of her dashing across the road, I started visiting her instead at her block, fed her just so she won’t have to cross the road to come over to this side, that was how it all started. I know her owner wasn’t happy, but how else can her owner stop her from crossing the busy road beside keeping her indoor or me coming over to feed her?

I have since stopped feeding the strays for over 1year. 2 weeks ago, I passed by her block, I didn’t see her, but she started meowing at me from a distance. OMG! That’s her! I always have kibbles in my bag, so fed her a little. Then on another occasion, I passed by again, heard a meow from behind me, turned around, she was running towards me. Since then, I started missing her and find every opportunity to make a detour to her block.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Snowy, 
She sounds like a neat cat!
It also sounds like she has missed you!
Doesn't sound like she gets much attention from her owner...
Poor old girl...
You probably brighten her day too, when she sees you!
Sharon


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My ex husband's cat was the neighbor's cat who chose him instead. I know you said she wouldn't get along with ET but maybe she wants to be saved...


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Ya, I miss her too and I don't think she gets very much attention from her owner, though I know she waits for her return from work every evening at the carpark. Eats, then she back out in the streets again, she never seemed to stay home even for the night.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

cat owner again said:


> My ex husband's cat was the neighbor's cat who chose him instead. I know you said she wouldn't get along with ET but maybe she wants to be saved...


ET is FIV+, if they fight...ugh...and she's a fighter, didn't get along with the many strays I was feeding and didn't get along with ET (when he was a stray) back then.


----------

